# Fri Mar 2 - Jonathan Richman and Monkees special at HDIF at Canterbury Arms



## clandestino (Mar 1, 2012)

I know, I know, two specials in one night might be a special too far, but we couldn't let the passing of Davy Jones go by without some sort of tribute, so we'll be playing our top ten (or more!) Monkees songs as well as our top ten (or more!) Jonathan Richman songs throughout the night. 

RIP Davy. 

*original JoJo blurb follows*

Jonathan Richman special. 

With JoJo in town to play three shows (Bush Hall on Weds, The Tabernacle on Thurs, and the Union Chapel on Friday), it seems like a good idea to hold a Jonathan Richman special. We'll be playing our top ten (or maybe more!) favourite Jonathan Richman songs, from the Modern Lovers classics to the many gems from his solo career throughout the night. 

If you're going to the Union Chapel show, come to us for the after party - it's a short tube ride straight down the Victoria Line from Highbury & Islington to Brixton - or if you missed out on a ticket, come and dance the whole night away with us. Guest DJ: Sandy and Karren (Stolen Wine Social)


----------



## clandestino (Mar 4, 2012)

Photos from Friday night's HDIF are up now!
http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/mar22012a.html


----------

